

I said I hated HN, blown away by the response - sw007

Hi guys,<p>I wrote a post saying I now, unfortunately, hated Hacker News (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396747).<p>I explained that I felt with the growing size of the community HN had changed since I first joined around 5 years ago. I stressed that I didn't want people to tell me how amazing my product was if it wasn't but I felt that the HN audience had changed from a safe one - who used to criticise constructively and genuinely help you - to a much more negative one which was very keen to snipe, criticise and to just score points.<p>The response I recevied was overwhelming with Paul Graham even responding. Follow up blog posts were written (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396747) and and I just simply wanted to say thaks.<p>The discussion that took place made me see that the community is still a great one - who want to help each other and who have a genuine passion in sharing great ideas and how to make good ones better. The vast majority of people participated in a great conversation - the point scoring, the grammar nazi's, the noobs - seemed to stay quiet. I could be wrong but I have noticed a real upsurge in constructive feedback since that post and I just wanted to say thanks. I hope it can continue because it can be daunting putting yourself and your site out there - we all want to make great products but some of us need help getting from ok to good or from good to great and a comment laced with negativity, without anything constructive behind it, can really effect people who are not so thick skinned as others. Thanks again.
======
cyphersanctus
Thank YOU, for bringing these issues to light and catalyzing that social
catharsis.

~~~
tokenizer
You could argue that's necessary for change though.

------
mattbee
"grammar nazi's"?

That's pretty much how you summon them :-)

I liked the response too, it's a lovely bunch here.

